# Sugar has Lymphoma



## bbbkatytx (Jan 17, 2011)

Our Golden Retriever (Sugar) is now sick . She has jsut been diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer. We don’t yet know if it is B Cell or T Cell yet as Texas A&M has not returned the “stain” test. She started with one small lump on her lip 6 weeks ago. We took her to the vet and the vet gave us some penicillin and steroids to dry up the lump and she said if it goes away it might be a good sign. Now 6 weeks later she has over 50 lumps on her head and face alone from the size of a pencil head to the size of a quarter and all risen at least a ½ high or more. They don't seem to be painful but they grow in numbers each day. It just makes my family sick! She is only 5 years old and the vet is just so shocked as the vet says that it is prevalent in the Golden Retriever breed but not a dog so young and hardly ever so many lumps at once, usually one or two lumps at most. So far we are in for $3000 for all the tests and if it is T or B cell it will then be decided rather chemo is an option. One of the cell types is treatable and the other in a dog her size will allow her only a few months to live. Even the treatable cell will give a 50% chance of recovery or remission in a large breed. You would never even know she was sick. She bounces around and plays like nothing is wrong but has bumps now all over her head, legs, chest, back and now even feet. Please say a doggie prayer for our little Sugar as you Golden Lovers if anyone know what these precious animals mean to us. They are family! L


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie*

Annie

I am so very sorry you found this forum under these circumstances.
So many wonderful Goldens and their owners here have traveled this road and I know you will find much comfort and support here.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for the bad news, prayers for your baby. It is a great place here to get help. and support through your battles. Thinking of you and the family as you face the future.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So very sorry for the diagnosis. My Meggie was t-cell and went into remission never to come out. She passed away of heart failure two and half years later. Hang in there. There is hope.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

My heartfelt good wishes to you at this time. I Hope that one day we are rid of the horrible diseases that plague this gorgeous breed. I am so sorry for you. You are in a wonderful place full of support, love, and kindness. We are all here for you at this time. ((( Hugs Sugar )))


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry you have this diagnosis with your sweet Sugar. I will definitely be keeping you in my prayers. I am glad you found us. You'll find much information and even more support and compassion.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry you're going through this. Sugar and your family will be in my prayers. 
These wonderful dogs are so strong and life loving, it's hard to know that they're battling something so terrible. Stay strong!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Sugar in my prayers, give her Hugs & Kisses from us!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry your dog is ill with such a troubling diagnosis. I just went through an extended terminal illness with my dear Golden boy, Beau, and know how stressful and sad it can be for everyone.
I will keep you in my thoughts. Please feel free to share your thoughts with the forum. We are all very supportive.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping things will turn around for your sweet Sugar, prayers and our thoughts are with you, Sugar and your family at this time...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and your doggie. I'm glad you found this wonderful place where there are a lot of people with similar experiences who can give advice and shoulder to lean on.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying for your sweet Sugar. You will get lots of support from the wondeful people on this forum. Stay strong.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Praying for you and your Sugar. It's been a year since our Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. He lived another 107 good days with us until we needed to send him to the Bridge. This forum was a huge source of comfort and support during his fight and our attempts to make his days as comfortable as we could. I'm glad you found us, though I'm very sorry for the reason. You are lucky because you are closer to TAMU Vet school--one of the best in this part of the US. You will be in good hands through TAMU.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of the diagnosis. I am holding out hope for you, your family and Sugar. We lost our last dog, Skokie, of lymphoma just a week shy of her 5th birthday in 2007 and we were just devastated. I will be thinking of you hoping that your baby's diagnosis is the better scenario of the 2. 

Remember that Sugar doesn't know she has cancer! She will continue to be the happy golden that she has always been, so continue to fulfill her days with love, affection and smiles as your normally do!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bbb*

BBB

I am so very sorry about Sugar's diagnosis.

I will pray for her and I agree with Essay that Sugar doesn't know she has cancer.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Sugar has this diagnosis. Prayers coming your's and Sugar's way.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this and that you had to find our forum under such circumstances. Thinking of you and Sugar.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So sorry to read this about your young girl Sugar. Sending you all strength.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sugar's diagnosis. I'm sending warm thoughts your way.

- Tania


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Sugar's diagnosis. I know how devastating it is to hear those words. 

My former golden, Ollie, had lymphoma and we did chemo. She lived 3 great years post diagnosis. She didn't know she was sick and lived life pretty much as a normal dog.

I hope you receive good news regarding your treatment options.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

I am praying for Sugar!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Also praying for Sugar. So sorry to welcome you to the forum under these circumstances.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for Sugar.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with essay that Sugar doesn't know she has cancer and that is a blessing. Many of us had been on the road your on, for that I am sorry. I found so much support here. Feed her what ever makes her happy do what you you want with her.. enjoy her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

Praying for Sugar!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

Just checking in on Sugar and you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

Praying for Sugar.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kisses and steak for Sugar!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

Just checking in and praying for Sugar and you.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

prayers and hugs !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

We are praying for you Sugar!


----------



## bbbkatytx (Jan 17, 2011)

*Sugar Passed Yesterday*

Thank you all for your education, support and kindness in this short fight against Plasmacytoma cancer. The oncologists said that the cancer usually shows itself as T Cell or B Cell but hers never identified itself as either one. We started with a oral chemo round and never saw a remission during the four weeks of treatment. Then we went for the IV, more agressive chemo, and that brought on a host of other issues, none of which helped her and only seemed to make the lumps grow. All during the treatments we gave her supplements to protect her organs as each chemo attacked different organs. Sugar had over 600 lumps from the size of a dime to the size of a quarter when I had to put her down yesterday. Even when sitting she would change legs to support herself as it hurt so bad to even walk. Sugar quit eating last Friday and would not take her prednisone, pain medications, etc. and could hardly walk. She would only lay on the cool tile floor in front of the fan and barely lift her head and that was just not her way of acting. Over the weekend we loved on her like there was no tomorrow. Monday, I called the oncologists i tears and she and my vet of 16 years both said that Sugar was telling me it was time. I do not like having the power of life and death but in this case it was the most humane and loving thing that I could do for her. 

She is running on streets of gold now and the touch of Sugar for only 5 years with us changed us forever. We loved her soooooo much and she will be in our hearts for ever. Thanks be to God for sharing her with us even for such a short time. I sure will be glad when these tears of sadness go away though. Tamalie, Sweet Pea, Goober and yes even my Calicpo Princess miss her already. The just lost their leader of the pack and they are seem as heart broken as we are. 

In Him I Live To Give,
Bryan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bryan*

Bryan

What a beautiful tribute you wrote to Sugar. 
You definitely did the right and loving thing for Sugar. 
I am sure that Sugar was greeted by my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Bryan. I, like many here, know the pain you're enduring right now. You did everything you could to help your beautiful girl and the final act of kindness that hurts so much set her free.

God bless you and your family during this very hard and heartbreaking time. We would love to see pictures when you're up for it.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from Ga for your sweet girl. I hate Cancer! Too many of our sweet babies have to fight it.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run freely on your streets of gold, Sugar. Your time here was too short, but you were well loved.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about Sugar. She fought hard and is now playing with no pain.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss of Sugar.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Sugar, I too was in your shoes last Monday, it is not a pleasant experience but I do believe it is the best thing we can do for our best friends when the suffering has become too much. Take comfort in the fact that she is no longer in any pain and as the hurt passes may the memories take its place.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Condolences for your huge loss Bryan. It hurts so much to say goodbye, even though we know we are doing the kindest thing for them.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies on your loss of Sugar.


----------



## abiazis (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss......you did the right thing in letting her pass........you will have the fond memories of her forever and they will come up when you least expect it and it will put a large smile on you face and warm your heart.....

My 12 year old Golden, Selkie passed from Lymphoma in December and letting the dog go with the least amount of suffering is the most humane thing you can do for a loved one....

Many owners take the treatments too far and the dog suffers inhumanely.......you did the right thing.......no second guessing.....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry for your loss of Sugar. It is just heartbreaking to have to say good bye to our beloved goldens. RIP Sugar


----------



## Tanner's Mom (Dec 31, 2010)

I was so sorry to hear of the loss of your Sugar. Our 2 1/2 yr old Shea was diagnosed w/B-cell lymphoma last February. We opted to begin chemo because of his young age and he went into remission almost immediately. However, just before his last treatment, the disease returned and we chose to not continue any additional treatments. We put down our Shea on Nov. 1. It is very sad that this wonderful breed of dogs is prone to this terrible disease. May you look back on the 5 years you shared w/Sugar and know that at the end, you gave the best gift you could to your pup.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear the bad news about Sugar. 

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

Bumping up for Sugar.

Rest in Peace, Sweet Girl.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your family. She was truly loved until the very last minute of her life. You were blessed with a wonderful being who will leave a print on your hearts forever!


----------



## Cahudson (Feb 23, 2011)

My 3 1/2 year old golden was diagnosed with lymphoma over 2 months ago. I am so sorry I know exactly how you feel


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Sugar. Run swiftly at the bridge little girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugar*

Rest in peace, sweet Sugar.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss, run pain free at the Rainbow bridge sweet girl.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Soo so sorry.


----------

